# Urgent: Need 2 for Charter this weekend



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Urgent: Need 2 for Charter this weekend 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Otter (Nick) and I (Brad) are looking for 2 fisherman who want to make up a 4 person charter This Sunday out of VA Beach for stripers. The fishing 2 miles off the beach out of VA is excellent according to reports- and most people are limiting out. We have a captain who will both troll and follow the birds for light tackle action - but we need two more to complete the trip This Sunday. $150 each. Mary at the VA Beach Fishing Center weighed in a 45lb rockfish yesterday - and this captain told Otter that they caught several in the 25 pound class this week. This is an all day charter for $600 for 4 - very reasonable. Please PM me right away if you are interested. It's supposed to be a high of 61 degrees on Sunday with a chance of showers and with winds of about 13MPH out of the SW which should keep the seas pretty calm in this 28 ft boat. Website and boat details below. Please PM me right away. Otter and I would be leaving out of DC very early Sunday in the AM or Saturday night.

http://www.okeeii.com/

THE BOAT

28 foot Rampage ? 11 foot beam ? Tuna tower

Fully equipped double electronics 

EPIRB (Coast Guard Alert) ? Heated Cabin 

Enclosed head


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

ya see how well you got it Rattler !! LMAO


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

LOL...see you at 8:30 sun...


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey PandSers - at it again - Nick and I have a boat reserved out of VA beach for this weekend and are looking for 2 more fisherpeople to fill out the charter - the fishing out of rudee inlet just beyond the breakers a half mile or so is hot. The charter is Saturday morning from 8am to 2PM - we're heading down Friday night and going to crash in some dive near the marina. Please PM me right away if you are interested.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

bwoodhouse said:


> Hey PandSers - the fishing out of rudee inlet just beyond the breakers a half mile or so is hot. .


*
that was good advice 2 weeks ago- we slayed em 2 miles straight out- Jan 29th*



*however last sunday they had moved south a bit and we run south off of damn neck- 1/4 mile off the beach- Feb 5th*




*i am going to make a run in about an hour myself again- word is they are way south, but i know of 2 guys that got 3 in the surf close to the croatan/base area right off the beach in the suds !! WILL REPORT BACK THIS AFTERNOON.*


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

man - awesome report - and great lookig fish - how big a boat is that in the background - were you all casting or trolling


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*ITS A 24FT'R bwood !!*

Left rudee in a great flat ocean ! not many boats at all either- dropped my home made umbrellas rigs and a 1 strech way way back.......geez a triple hook up and all by myself. get the first one along side and lip her lil 34 inch arse and let it go. the second fish was about 26 or so, didnt even put a tape on it- released it too....them comes the stretch that seemed to be 50 miles back, good thing there was no wind - a nice 38ish in the box. no more multi's for me.......troll 1 rod amd 1 rod only the next 2 hours i C&R 4 more fish and kept the 5th at 37 inches or so.....great day and did it solo......forgot my camera so my sweety took this when i got home a lil bit ago !!


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*rock caught from the sand at Croatan ...*

 "i am going to make a run in about an hour myself again- word is they are way south, but i know of 2 guys that got 3 in the surf close to the croatan/base area right off the beach in the suds !! WILL REPORT BACK THIS AFTERNOON."

I almost missed the beach info/report made regarding fish @ Croatan somewhere amongst all the boat catching reports, so what was that again about fish on/caught from the sand ? when was that ?? P&S'ers or SB locals ??? 

Go psyc`HO,

`bucket


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

you know where the kinda "new" parking lot is at the south end of croatan is ? monday am they parked by the gate and walked down to the beach with rods in hand- used 12oz inline (trolling) sinker and a 5ft leader and a 6 inch storm - casting just beyond the surf. 2 guys got 3 keepers- in 4 hours or so. i know this for a fact.

also at the lynhaven boat ramp the old man was telling me that his son in law got a keeper at 32 inches righ along the pilings of the VB pier on 15 street- 


the first one i know for a fact, second i see no reason the old man would lie. thirdly i hear of rumor that some locals were catching stripers off the rock jetties of rudee inlet and got busted by the VB cops.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Racn35*

Thanks for the detailed report/info  And an interesting approach from the sand, casting and ~ trolling a storm plastic from the beach. And so VBs finest do enforce the no fish from jetty ?! Good thing they weren't there last Friday afternoon as I was a bit desperate and would have had some `splainin' ta do  

You hear anything else from the beach let us know  

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

RACN35 said:


> and walked down to the beach with rods in hand- used 12oz inline (trolling) sinker and a 5ft leader and a 6 inch storm - casting just beyond the surf. 2 guys got 3 keepers- in 4 hours or so. i know this for a fact.


This is the part that I'm curious about?? 1) A 12oz sinker? why so heavy? How far could you actually cast that and what kind of action is that storm going to have w/ a big arse sinker on it?

Not calling you out by any means, just curious as to how that all works. Thanks.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

too complicated - DELETED- i wouldnt be believed


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

The following errors occurred when this message was submitted: 


*Otter has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space. *


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

RACN35 said:


> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> 
> 
> *Otter has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space. *


Thanks for the heads up. I cleaned em out.

I think I'm starting to get the idea anyway, though it still seems weird to me- only b/c I haven't caught anything like that-----yet : )

I can see casting out what would be considered an "anchor" with 5ft of leader tied to a storm that would just sort of drift. What I dont understand is how you cast. I can cast the weight just fine, but it is already on about five feet of line back from the tip of the rod, another five feet would be a total of ten from the weight right? 

somebody draw me a picture


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*YOU ONLY HAVE 5 FEET OF LINE OUT WITH THE STORM, MY SINKER IS 3 INCHES FROM THE TIP OF THE ROD- THE OTHER 5FT YOU HAVE HANGING OFF YOUR ROD BEFORE THE SINKER I DONT HAVE BECAUSE I USE SPRO HD WIND ON SWIVELS. WENT AND ORDERED MORE TODAYAND PICKED UP A CHART UMBRELLA RIG AT THE :::*


----------

